# R.C. Sproul & Eschatology



## danmpem

I thought Sproul was a preterist (that's what I read on the Fide-O blog); I thought he went from amil to postmil to some flavor of preterist. A few weeks ago, though, I was listening to Renewing Your Mind and he gave his defense for mid-trib. I don't really care what his position is, I would just like to know what I am listening for. Is there some special kind of postmil that involves a mid-trib? I thought that it was only the premils that even acknowledged the existence of a literal seven-year tribulation.


----------



## jogri17

At this point I don't think Dr. Sproul knows his position on this.


----------



## Scott1

I had heard Dr Sproul was asked by an attendee at one of his conferences, something to the effect the attendee had read his books and could not tell which eschatological position he was. (classical premil, dispensational premil, postmill or amill) he was.

Dr Sproul was said to have laughed and said...

"That's because there are strengths and weaknesses in all three of them. I am only certain of one thing- it is not the dispensational premillennial position."


----------



## danmpem

Scott1 said:


> I had heard Dr Sproul was asked by an attendee at one of his conferences, something to the effect the attendee had read his books and could not tell which of the four eschatological positions (classical premil, dispensational premil, postmill or amill) he was.
> 
> Dr Sproul was said to have laughed and said...
> 
> "That's because there are strengths and weaknesses in all three of them. I am only certain of one thing- it is not the dispensational premillennial position."



Yep, that was on the Fide-o blog. He and Johnny Mac must have a lot to talk about.


----------



## bond-servant




----------

